# [EVDL] Datsun 720 EV



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

HI,

I just acquired a Datsun 720 ute. Its a tray back version. The drivetrain is
still in top nic.

I plan to add a 8 inch Impulse 8 to the middle propshaft where it doesn't
move. And plan to run this on 96 volts. So i can run the car in EV mode in
town and on short highway bursts for a range of about 20-30km. And if i need
to travel long distances, i'll power up the ICE.

This will be my work truck. Majority of work will be within 20-30km away
from home. But sometimes i need to go about 50-60km's.

Or, should i just go complete EV and add a much larger battery pack of
leads. I have 72 volts worth of US 8VGC's at the moment.

Cheers and thanks for your input.
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Robert - 

100% EV, but split the pack. One pack for day to day, then add the
second pack to dble available range? 60km round trip? How often is
"sometimes"? (Thinking of having to manhandle 1/2 a pack in/out of the
vehicle here...) AFAIK 60km (not miles) is pretty do-able for a
battery-electric truck.

Just a thought. My EV interest/experience is with 2 wheels, not four.

tks

LOcK
Living Better Electrically in Toronto

ps... don't overlook aero mods!


--- "Ev Performance (Robert Chew)" <[email protected]> wrote:

> HI,
> 
> I just acquired a Datsun 720 ute. Its a tray back version. The
> drivetrain is
> still in top nic.
> 
> I plan to add a 8 inch Impulse 8 to the middle propshaft where it
> doesn't
> move. And plan to run this on 96 volts. So i can run the car in EV
> mode in
> town and on short highway bursts for a range of about 20-30km. And if
> i need
> to travel long distances, i'll power up the ICE.
> 
> This will be my work truck. Majority of work will be within 20-30km
> away
> from home. But sometimes i need to go about 50-60km's.
> 
> Or, should i just go complete EV and add a much larger battery pack
> of
> leads. I have 72 volts worth of US 8VGC's at the moment.
> 
> Cheers and thanks for your input.


Be smarter than spam. See how smart SpamGuard is at giving junk email the boot with the All-new Yahoo! Mail. Click on Options in Mail and switch to New Mail today or register for free at http://mail.yahoo.ca 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ev Performance (Robert Chew) wrote:

>Or, should i just go complete EV 
>
What group are you asking?? 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Robert.

My thought on a "split pack" is close to lots of earlier
tappity-tapping on the EVDL about swapping battery packs as a way to
"quick charge" an EV. Practical perhaps for small vehicles, but for
larger vehicles the weight of the packs becomes problematic!

So I don't suggest an extra pack without expecting some easy way to
manhandle things, like a chain hoist and strong overhead supports. 144v
of 8v floodies, in their own "plug-in" battery box would be about
1,500lbs in weight!

Two packs like this, 3,000lbs! Don't even know whether the Datsun can
handle this weight? Ya get into issues about suspension and handling
and where the weight is placed in the vehicle...

1986 720 with about 1240lbs of batts (excl.batt box), good for up to
60km *maybe* (depending on DOD etc):
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/310


loCk

--- "Ev Performance (Robert Chew)" <[email protected]> wrote:
> Hey lock,
> Thanks.
> 60km one way. Charge for entire day while i do my job (6-7 hours) and
> then drive back.
> 
> I might do this once a week.
> 
> But everyday driving is 20-30km one way with about 1-2 hour of
> charging.
> 
> I was thinking of 144V of 8 volters. The car will weight about 1000kg
> after
> removal of engine and changeover to aluminum tray.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> On 17/12/2007, Lock Hughes <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Hi Robert -
> >
> > 100% EV, but split the pack. One pack for day to day, then add the
> > second pack to dble available range? 60km round trip? How often is
> > "sometimes"? (Thinking of having to manhandle 1/2 a pack in/out of
> the
> > vehicle here...) AFAIK 60km (not miles) is pretty do-able for a
> > battery-electric truck.
> >
> > Just a thought. My EV interest/experience is with 2 wheels, not
> four.
> >
> > tks
> >
> > LOcK
> > Living Better Electrically in Toronto
> >
> > ps... don't overlook aero mods!
> >
> >
> > --- "Ev Performance (Robert Chew)" <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > HI,
> > >
> > > I just acquired a Datsun 720 ute. Its a tray back version. The
> > > drivetrain is
> > > still in top nic.
> > >
> > > I plan to add a 8 inch Impulse 8 to the middle propshaft where it
> > > doesn't
> > > move. And plan to run this on 96 volts. So i can run the car in
> EV
> > > mode in
> > > town and on short highway bursts for a range of about 20-30km.
> And if
> > > i need
> > > to travel long distances, i'll power up the ICE.
> > >
> > > This will be my work truck. Majority of work will be within
> 20-30km
> > > away
> > > from home. But sometimes i need to go about 50-60km's.
> > >
> > > Or, should i just go complete EV and add a much larger battery
> pack
> > > of
> > > leads. I have 72 volts worth of US 8VGC's at the moment.
> > >
> > > Cheers and thanks for your input.


Ask a question on any topic and get answers from real people. Go to Yahoo! Answers and share what you know at http://ca.answers.yahoo.com

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lock Hughes wrote:
> > So I don't suggest an extra pack without expecting some easy way to
> > manhandle things, like a chain hoist and strong overhead supports. 144v
> > of 8v floodies, in their own "plug-in" battery box would be about
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Robert - what he said !
Makes too much sense...

L



> --- Chuck Homic <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I was thinking of doing a split pack, 1/2 on board, 1/2 on a trailer.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Dec 20, 2007 4:21 PM, Ev Performance (Robert Chew)


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > And then on the otherside...generators are so expensive! and don't last as
> ...


----------

